# finishes for routed wood signs



## bob e (Dec 3, 2008)

I am making a routed entrance sign for the town. The sign is being made of western red cedar. I choose that wood as it does not need a surface finish to protect the wood. I do have to color the lettering and a mountain scene on the sign. I heard that different colors of India ink could be used and that they will weather much better than paint or varnishes. Another large routed sign I made for an ambulance service has been a constant maintenance problem. I tried every finish in the local lumber store. Dispite claims that the finish would last several years, the sun usually destroyed them within 6 months. I would like to try the India ink but have no idea how. I especially don't know how to control the colors bleeding into the wood. If you can put me in touch with someone who has used the ink or reference material, I would be very grateful.

Thank you.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

I have used India ink to color some small pieces black but, only for inside use, I was told that it fades badly if exposed to the sun but have not tried it.Things with pigment(paint,stain) are more color fast than any others I have tried or heard of. There is an expensive finish in clear or cedar tone that cures with UV that I applied four years ago to cyprus that will probably need another application next spring. I have no connection with this company and I'm not trying to sell their product. I paid about $90.00 a gallon when I bought it. If you want their name let me know.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

That is the Million dollar question! Please post a photo of your sign. I'd love to do the same but I have been unable to find any type of finish that would stay and not need regular maintenance.

~Julie~


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Other than paint or the the UV curing finishes I have never found any. Mother Nature usually wins.

Regards

Jerry


----------



## bob e (Dec 3, 2008)

Julie,
Soon as I get it done I'll post a picture. For exterior signs, the best finih I've found is made by Permaq *****. They make exterior finishes for log and cedar houses. The problem is their colors are geared to natural tans etc. A routed sign I completed last June and finished with their product is looking very good as of last week. The sign is hanging facing due south so gets good full sun exposure. Every product I tried from the lumber store, even products recommended by company reps was shot within 6 months. The sign by the way is made of marine plywood. The last recommended finish from the lumber company, didn't make 3 months before the plywood was starting to disintegrate.

We have a Perma ***** store in Rifle. I can find where their other offices are if you want but I imagine its already on the internet.
Bob e


----------



## eball30263 (Jul 27, 2007)

bob e said:


> I am making a routed entrance sign for the town. The sign is being made of western red cedar. I choose that wood as it does not need a surface finish to protect the wood. I do have to color the lettering and a mountain scene on the sign. I heard that different colors of India ink could be used and that they will weather much better than paint or varnishes. Another large routed sign I made for an ambulance service has been a constant maintenance problem. I tried every finish in the local lumber store. Dispite claims that the finish would last several years, the sun usually destroyed them within 6 months. I would like to try the India ink but have no idea how. I especially don't know how to control the colors bleeding into the wood. If you can put me in touch with someone who has used the ink or reference material, I would be very grateful.
> 
> Thank you.


Try spray stencil ink. Comes in many colors, drys superfast and very durable.
Check American Marketing, Inc.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Bob,
to prevent ink or dye bleeding into the timber you will have to seal the surface first, with all my signs,(I do a lot) I coat the surface after carving with one or two coats of acrylic varnish, then I use acrylic black artists paint, I then either plane or sand the surface ready for my finish, which on most of my signs is three coats of acrylic varnish and one coat of yacht varnish.
Derek.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

derek willis said:


> Bob,
> to prevent ink or dye bleeding into the timber you will have to seal the surface first, with all my signs,(I do a lot) I coat the surface after carving with one or two coats of acrylic varnish, then I use acrylic black artists paint, I then either plane or sand the surface ready for my finish, which on most of my signs is three coats of acrylic varnish and one coat of yacht varnish.
> Derek.


Is the acrylic varnish water borne ?

Jerry


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Jerry, YES!! I use that because it dries so very qqickly.
Derek.


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

*Routed signs*

Here are some of my routed signs, all finished as I described,block letters are doen with Trend sign making jigs, all the others I have made by using the computer, raising the font size to 400, 500, or more to suit, then I stick the paper on the timber and rout over, very simple.
Derek.


----------



## wil141 (Feb 14, 2007)

*sign jig*

i was reading your poet on your trend sign making jig. i 'm looking for one that will hold up &is easy to use,cay tell me who sell these trend sign jigs? i live in houston texas and not sure where to look for them. any tel# or names would be appreciated. 

thanks


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

wil141,
I don't know where you are from,but, I live in the U/K.
Just type the two words Trend Routing into your browser and their page will come up, from this you can quote your state and find your nearest stockist of Trend Routing products.
Derek.


----------



## bob e (Dec 3, 2008)

derek,
Where I live we get very intense sunlight all day long. In the summer 95-100 degree days are norm. I've tried spar varnish and it just doesn't last. One large 4x4' sign coated with the best varnish I could buy didn't last 6 months on the side facing south. Then you have to remove everything. My latest effort is with western red cedar which is very resistent to ultra violet light. I left all the sign unfinished except for the letttering. So guess we'll see.
bob


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Bob:
You might want to look into the UV cured finish that is made for cedar and red wood.

Jerry


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

wil141 said:


> i was reading your poet on your trend sign making jig. i 'm looking for one that will hold up &is easy to use,cay tell me who sell these trend sign jigs? i live in houston texas and not sure where to look for them. any tel# or names would be appreciated.
> 
> thanks




http://www.trend-uk.com/en/US/productlist/4/7/Number & Letter.html


----------



## bob e (Dec 3, 2008)

Jerry,
Could you give me some manufactures names or product names. All I get around here is blank looks.
Thanks
Bob e


----------



## moreorles2000 (Dec 26, 2004)

has anyone tried Cetol made by Sikens we use it on wood on our boats. if it needs redoing all i do is give a light sanding & apply a new coat. also what about the Helmsman line from minwax it has uv protection?
les.


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

bob e said:


> Jerry,
> Could you give me some manufactures names or product names. All I get around here is blank looks.
> Thanks
> Bob e


onetimewood.com the tinted is $85.00gal. and the clear is $75.00gal. They claim they guarantee it for seven years. I used some clear on two window flower boxes four years ago and it may have faded a little (hard to tell). I am not connected to this company in any way.

Jerry


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

moreorles2000 said:


> has anyone tried Cetol made by Sikens we use it on wood on our boats. if it needs redoing all i do is give a light sanding & apply a new coat. also what about the Helmsman line from minwax it has uv protection?
> les.


Sikens is a good product but. as you say it must be renewed often. The Helmsman Spar Urethane is one of the worst outdoor finishes I have ever seen.

Rards

Jerry


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

Even I know Cetol. here in U/K, used it quite a bit some years ago on similar exterior finishes with good results, to be reccomended.
Derek.


----------



## bob e (Dec 3, 2008)

I concur with jerry on the Helmsman spar varnish. Within 3 months the side facing south looked like hell. It had become very opague and crumbly. It was very hard to remove it all, especially in the routed letters.
Bob e


----------

